# Winhlp32.exe help needed



## mmcdowel (Jan 24, 2009)

I have installed an old WinXP program, Professional Home Design Suite by punch! software, on my Win8.1 x64 system. The program seems to run properly, however, the help files don't work. I have downloaded and installed the x64 version of Winhlp32.exe for Win8.1 from the Microsoft support site. (Knowledge Base article 917607). This update appeared to install successfully but the help files for the program still don't work. I have tried to reinstall the Winhlp32.exe program but the system says it is already installed. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the Winhlp32.exe program but it didn't help.

What am I missing?


----------

